# South Gloucestershire



## moonsi til (Dec 16, 2009)

I think this is the right forum.

There is a rare training post come up in my area of work in South Glouc which I am considering applying for. I probably will apply even if just to test myself out with the interview. However just in case it did become a reality what is South Gloucs like to live in terms of cost, music/theatre, shopping etc?


----------



## Geri (Dec 16, 2009)

It's a bit dull, but it's close to Bristol where you can get everything you need.


----------



## strung out (Dec 16, 2009)

whereabouts in south glos? my parents live 15 minutes drive (30 mins on the bus) from bristol town centre, but walk 5 mins down the road and you're in south glos. if you were to move there, assuming you drive, i'd expect you to be doing most of your socialising, shopping etc in bristol which of course is great.


----------



## Geri (Dec 16, 2009)

Well - there is Cribbs (for shopping & cinema) which I think is technically in South Glos.


----------



## mattie (Dec 16, 2009)

As above, depends where in the area.  Some parts are lovely, some less so.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 16, 2009)

Kingswood is South Glos which is a couple of miles from the city centre-my lad walks home from there to Easton (in east Bristol) in 40 mins.


----------



## Geri (Dec 16, 2009)

I could happily live in Kingswood.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 16, 2009)

The job advert doesn't say where the base will be just that it is South Glousc. It would be a training post in the NHS in a primary care setting. I'm thinking there would be a base and then travelling to GP surgeries?

It is 3 days work plus 2 days study at Exeter university. To be at Exeter university where would it be feasible to live?

...and thanks for the replies...


----------



## bridgy45 (Dec 16, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> The job advert doesn't say where the base will be just that it is South Glousc. It would be a training post in the NHS in a primary care setting. I'm thinking there would be a base and then travelling to GP surgeries?
> 
> It is 3 days work plus 2 days study at Exeter university. To be at Exeter university where would it be feasible to live?
> 
> ...and thanks for the replies...



Which campus will you be going to ?


----------



## strung out (Dec 16, 2009)

well exeter is pretty far away so it wouldn't matter where in south glos you were living, it would always be a couple of hours drive at a guess. if you wanted to make it as easy as possible, anywhere near the m5 would be fine, so cribs causeway, almondsbury, thornbury maybe...


----------



## bridgy45 (Dec 16, 2009)

strung_out said:


> well exeter is pretty far away so it wouldn't matter where in south glos you were living, it would always be a couple of hours drive at a guess. if you wanted to make it as easy as possible, anywhere near the m5 would be fine, so cribs causeway, almondsbury, thornbury maybe...



I suppose it would depend where she was travelling the other 3 days too.Tauntons less than an hour from exeter but i wouldnt be too keen on living there.Although, tbf, ive never lived there so it might be ok.Im just judging it on weekly visits.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 16, 2009)

No idea about campus...probably best to email and ask a few Qs .


----------



## mattie (Dec 16, 2009)

Portishead, Clevedon etc are nice little places just on the Severn Estuary/coast.


----------



## bridgy45 (Dec 16, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> No idea about campus...probably best to email and ask a few Qs .



I think theres 3 campuses , 2 of which are in exeter.But emailing would probably be your best bet, then your employers might be able to suggest somewhere.Pity you werent in south somerset cos ive got a spare room !


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 16, 2009)

Just noticed that the advert says it's based in Downend.


----------



## strung out (Dec 17, 2009)

that's pretty much bristol then. loads of links into central bristol meaning you can do city living and commute out, or country living and commute in. you'll be fairly close to the m4/m32 interchange there too so decent links for getting out of bristol if you need to.

technically, it's south glos, but i'd still call it bristol personally


----------



## jusali (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd seriously consider Kingswood & St George from which you could cycle to Downend.
On the 2 days you have to be in Exeter cycle to station and take the train.


----------



## mattie (Dec 17, 2009)

My missus works for UWE and teaches at Glenside, right next to Downend (it might even fall inside it?)

As said above, it is Bristol.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 17, 2009)

Ooh, I'm trying to relocate to our Gloucester office!

I'm thinking of living in the Lydney area.  Any comments on this?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 17, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Ooh, I'm trying to relocate to our Gloucester office!
> 
> I'm thinking of living in the Lydney area.  Any comments on this?



I know someone who lives near Lydney. 

Seems quite an acceptable place to live. 

Being across the bridge from Bristol does mean that you end up paying the bridge toll more than you might prefer. Plus in the longer term, the old Severn bridge is set to close (age) and then you would have to take a longer way round to take the new bridge. Not sure that matters but there you are. 

Oh It is a straight run from Lydney down past Newport and Cardiff then Swansea to Rhossili beach, one of the nicest beaches in Europe


----------



## weltweit (Dec 17, 2009)

Plus, check out the Severn bore, its quite a special local event.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 17, 2009)

weltweit said:


> I know someone who lives near Lydney.
> 
> Seems quite an acceptable place to live.
> 
> ...


I'd be working in Gloucester, not Bristol though.  So going to work wouldn't involve any bridge fares.  Actually, there's a quick (albeit infrequent) train from Lydney (I think -- near there, anyway) to Gloucester, which would be nice.  The office is next to the station, so I could actually have a <30 minute commute instead of the 1hr 30min commute that I currently have.  This is appealing!

The beach sounds nice   We like Welsh beaches.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 17, 2009)

One thing, though, that we have to think of in today's Climate Change climate (so to speak) -- future flood risk.  Is there any suggestion that the Severn estuary is at risk in future years?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 17, 2009)

kabbes said:


> One thing, though, that we have to think of in today's Climate Change climate (so to speak) -- future flood risk.  Is there any suggestion that the Severn estuary is at risk in future years?



Hmm, don't know. The Severn around Lydney already has a massive tidal surge, which gives rise to the bore. I think Lydney is high enough relative to the high water mark but I am not sure.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 17, 2009)

Plus, living in Lydney you are right on the doorstep of the Forest of Dean, which now has some wild Boar living in it. Very nice place for walks and getting away from it all.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice roads, too.

I'm in South Glos, but it's actually Bristol.


----------



## hermitical (Dec 19, 2009)

I deliver round Downend, I really like where Fishponds meets Downend, Staple Hill as well


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 24, 2009)

Just completed my application form. It took bloody ages to do and Firefox (I think timed me out??) and the sections that were the hardest to write did not get saved. Then it wouldn't accept my application about 4 times due to things like wrong date format.

Now just ave to wait...


----------



## keybored (Dec 24, 2009)

weltweit said:


> Plus in the longer term, the old Severn bridge is set to close (age) and then you would have to take a longer way round to take the new bridge.



Will that be in kabbes' lifetime?


----------

